# Fuel tank ground



## the king (Feb 15, 2016)

I know this will start a firestorm of comments, but I need to ask anyway. I recently installed a 9 gallon Scepter plastic fuel tank in my 1986 Bass Tracker. Because of the opening and the weight of the full tank and the batteries I would have to tear everything apart to remove the tank to fill it. According to USCG regs any tank deemed to heavy when full to handle is deemed a permanent tank. That being said, I strapped it down so it cant move and installed a vent to the outside. My big question is this: If I clamp a ground wire from the negative side of my starter battery to the gas nozzle would that effectively ground against static charge?


----------



## PSG-1 (Feb 16, 2016)

I've always been told to keep the nozzle in contact with the fill neck of a fuel tank while filling to prevent build-up of static charge. 

As for grounding the tank, as long as you run a wire from the clip on the fuel sending unit to a surface anywhere on the boat, the tank will be grounded, because the negative connection from the battery is made to the boat when the motor is bolted to the transom.


----------



## the king (May 29, 2016)

The tank is plastic and has a built in sender.


----------



## KMixson (May 29, 2016)

PSG-1 said:


> I've always been told to keep the nozzle in contact with the fill neck of a fuel tank while filling to prevent build-up of static charge.
> 
> As for grounding the tank, as long as you run a wire from the clip on the fuel sending unit to a surface anywhere on the boat, the tank will be grounded, because the negative connection from the battery is made to the boat when the motor is bolted to the transom.



This is true. Run a wire from the sender to the boat and keep the nozzle in contact with the tank as you fill it. Free falling fuel creates static also so you want to avoid it as much as possible. Also since the tank is "permanently" installed you have to carry a fire extinguisher with you at least per the laws here in South Carolina. I went through this scenario with some officers here.


----------



## Johnny (May 29, 2016)

I had a 12 gallon plastic tank in my bass boat
and always filled it from other plastic jugs by siphon
instead of at the gas pump. I have seen and heard
of way too many disasters at the pump with boats,
landscape equipment, etc........
I lived in Georgia for 25 years - where fathers taught
their kids how to siphon gas at the age of 4 #-o 

your call


----------



## Al U Minium (May 29, 2016)

If any part of the fuel tank including the fill port is metal, that metal must be grounded. If everything is plastic, rubber hose then you don't have to be concerned. If the fill port fitting is chrome plated plastic, it must be bonded. It really isn't chrome, it is aluminum and a great electrical conductor. A 14 gauge stranded wire is used for bonding, insulation should be green in color or wrapped with green tape.


----------



## driz (May 30, 2016)

Johnny said:


> I had a 12 gallon plastic tank in my bass boat
> and always filled it from other plastic jugs by siphon
> instead of at the gas pump. I have seen and heard
> of way too many disasters at the pump with boats,
> ...




Siphoning is the only way to go. I fill my big bayliner from 5 gallon cans that way and it's a cinch. What you want though is a commercial siphon hose with a brass check valve . I like mine so much that I have 2 of them. Home Depot or Lowes has had them for years though they can be a bit hard to find as it is something hard to categorize so you won't always see them in plumbing. Using this all you need is the feeder can higher and just enough gas in the can to jerk it up and down until the hose gets going. Leave the discharge end right on the bottom of your fed tank and let her go. You shouldn't have any issues with static electricity. 10 or so quick jerks and you are flowing and not one drop in your mouth. They sell for under $10 last time I looked. I will try to attach a picture of one which may or may not work. 

https://www.amazon.com/Hopkins-10801-FloTool-Shaker-Anti-Static/dp/B000EH0ORI?ie=UTF8&keywords=siphon%20hose&qid=1464615278&ref_=sr_1_1&sr=8-1


----------



## -CN- (May 31, 2016)

I was not aware of these issues when filling your boat fuel tank!
I leave my small metal fuel tank in the boat and always refill it by pouring the fuel in from a plastic jug. Is there a problem with doing it this way?


----------



## Johnny (May 31, 2016)

no, there is no "problem" (*IMHO*) with transferring fuel from one
tank to another with the siphon hose. I do it all the time.
The hazard issue stems from the fumes being generated from two open
containers and only ONE spark from some kind of static electricity.
liquids traveling through a hose can create static.
Even your body can create static electricity - that is why electronics people
wear grounding straps to their bodies while handling electronics.
And it is not just your boat - Here in Florida, we see many landscape
trailers burst into flames because they fill their portable gas jugs and 
mowing machines with gas while everything is on the trailer.

Bottom line is to always leave yourself an "out" just in case something
goes terribly wrong - terribly quick. Don't do it inside your garage.
On hot summer days, you can actually see the fumes evaporating into
the air from an open container, just looking for a spark.
Happy boating !! just be safe about it.










.


----------



## the king (Jun 3, 2016)

Many thanks for all of the informative replies. I was sure that grounding the gas pump nozzle would be safe, but have my doubts now. I guess I will get that brass siphon hose and do it that way. I was just looking for an easy way to fuel on the way to the lake. But better to be safe than burned.


----------



## Johnny (Jun 16, 2016)

this was on tonights news - 
https://abcnews.go.com/US/video-shows-car-turning-fireball-gas-station-injuring/story?id=39911438
after the guy filled his plastic gas can, he put it inside his car
to take it home - something happened - dunno what - but the car
EXPLODED and the man barely escaped death.......
I am thinking a leaking gas can or spilled it somehow and the fumes
filled his car - then a static spark - or smoking - KABOOM.

Since my gas station is only 3 miles away, I put my gas cans inside my
jeep and ride home with all 4 windows down.
but still, this is something worth worrying about !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Jun 16, 2016)

Having been a catch can man in Nascar for 12 years and having survived 2 pit road fires I can tell you in my opinion fire is hot.


----------



## KMixson (Jun 17, 2016)

lckstckn2smknbrls said:


> Having been a catch can man in Nascar for 12 years and having survived 2 pit road fires I can tell you in my opinion fire is hot.



You got that right!


----------

